# Speaker placement next to wall question



## fastgt79 (Jun 19, 2012)

I have a new energy veritas 7.1 system in a dedicated theater room and need some speaker placement/ideas for the front left speaker that is only about 18" from the side wall. I think I am losing the crispness/performance of the left speaker because of how close the side wall is, however the projector screen location will not all me to move the left speaker any further from the wall. Are there any room treatments or ideas that can help?


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum. You could look in the DIY forums for a simple sound absorption panel, how to place it along the wall. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Room treatments certainly can help. I suggest posting a simple sketch of your arrangement in the Home Audio Acoustics forum. I think you will get several ideas about things to try.

Do you already have absorption panels on your side walls? That is a good place to start; the imaging and clarity of my system was helped quite a bit with wall panels. To find the place to put them, sit in your main listening position and have someone move a mirror along the side wall. When you can see your speaker, that is the place to put the treatment. Repeat for the other front speaker and the center.


----------



## selden (Nov 15, 2009)

fastgt79,

Does your receiver include room equalization software?
I'm in much the same situation, with wall gain contributing to the percieved volume of the left front speaker. In my case, Audyssey gave the left front channel a rather different EQ profile from what it determined for the right front channel, and the result sounds quite good.


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Welcome to Home Theater Shack fastgt  

You might take a look at the panels I made, link is in my signature. Pics, parts list and links to sources for those parts can be found in the last post. Think it worked out to about $40 per 2'x4' panel and was a very easy project.


----------



## fastgt79 (Jun 19, 2012)

selden said:


> fastgt79,
> 
> Does your receiver include room equalization software?
> I'm in much the same situation, with wall gain contributing to the percieved volume of the left front speaker. In my case, Audyssey gave the left front channel a rather different EQ profile from what it determined for the right front channel, and the result sounds quite good.


I have a harman kardon 3600 with the ez setup microphone. I don't think HK proprietary auto setup is as advanced as the audyssey. Sam's club has (4) acoustic panels 24" x 40" for about $125. Anyone try theses panels?


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Those panels are only 1" thick and won't affect frequencies below 500 Hz. Chances are they will cause an imbalance, soaking up highs while leaving the lows untouched. 

You want thick panels made of rockwool, fiberglass or check out GIK's new ECOSE technology. http://www.gikacoustics.com/


----------

